# Best coffee in HK



## Mike K (Aug 3, 2014)

I've found a few very good places (and quickly relalized too that "local" Chinese coffee is terrible. 

Best one I have found is a little place called Barista Jam in Sheung Wan. Any more tips appreciated, especially around WanChai and Central areas, and also Cyberport (although I think there is nothing there as I had a good look).


----------



## jart (Aug 13, 2014)

there's a decent place in wanchai called Bolaven. it's near Tom Lee. they use indonesian coffee beans mainly. 

you can also do a quick search on openrice to find a couple


----------



## freedirt (Sep 4, 2014)

All this Hard water is giving me canker sores or maybe I am just detoxifying from all the soft water in Texas.


----------



## Mike K (Aug 3, 2014)

I found a good one! Its called the Coffee Academics. Strange name I know but they have a few branches in HK and the coffee is excellent. I went to the one near Wan Chai.


----------



## hurtmesome (Aug 4, 2014)

Ur used to American coffee, so I'll take your word for it albeit I'm cautious


----------



## TK_ (Sep 7, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. Desperate for some decent coffee!


----------



## Mike K (Aug 3, 2014)

Trust me, there are some really good cafes starting to come up in HK now. Another one as Barista Jam.

PS - when I was just new in HK I asked someone if there was any good coffee around. They answered "there is a Starbucks over there...". I politely explained that was not quite what I meant


----------



## TK_ (Sep 7, 2014)

Mike K said:


> Trust me, there are some really good cafes starting to come up in HK now. Another one as Barista Jam.
> 
> PS - when I was just new in HK I asked someone if there was any good coffee around. They answered "there is a Starbucks over there...". I politely explained that was not quite what I meant


Went to Barista Jam today only to find they were closed. Bit of a fail from a newbie there - will certainly check it out mid week.


----------



## Campervan (Oct 16, 2014)

Totally agree with u! Work is around the corner so go there a lot.


----------



## jackyk17 (Oct 31, 2014)

I've been living in N.T. near the boarder for the past 3 years so it's been a while since I have given up good daily coffees, sigh. Anyways, there's a cafe called Crema in TST and they do pretty decent coffees but the place is a ****** to find. Do try to find it if you get a chance though  they've got a nice irish coffee


----------

